# Ore composition and make up by geographical region.



## aflacglobal (May 2, 2007)

That's right i don't know everything. :lol: 

I need some help guys, 
I figure one of you will be able to point me in the right direction.

I had a book that was published i believe by the USGS that told the different geographical regions gold could be found in and the composition of the alloying elements.

I.E Purity and trash make up.
It was for the whole world , listing different regions and material type.
What i am looking for is this?

Gold from different parts of the world has different purity's and have different groups of alloys. Platinum, silver, copper.
I want to know if the gold comes from say Alaska, or South American.

What could you expect the value of the metals in the raw ore to be.
Thanks,

Ralph


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 2, 2007)

That would be an interesting booklet. I once had a copy of an old government study that listed about 500 plants and their gold contents. The highest one, I think, was Horsetail. I wonder what that little study cost?


----------



## aflacglobal (May 2, 2007)

yeah.
now that you mention it i seen a study to that effect.
It said that a vein of ore could be traced utilizing the theory that trees and there root systems concentrate the deposits in their cell structure. Much like a human would have high concentration of the heavy element lead that takes a long time for the body to dispose of , even in small numbers.

So in theory i got a bunch of leaves i need to get rid of . Any takers ?

Ralph


----------



## AgAuPtRh (May 2, 2007)

I'm not so sure I understand your question --

I think what you are asking is "what value would you put on the ore from different regions of the world?

Am I Right? 

If that is your question -- it's difficult to answer. Ore values can change substantially from layer to layer. You'll also find micron gold, placer gold and nugget gold. Major mining companies will consider 1/2 ounce per ton a good yield and will go to great lengths to extract it. 

I've read that Gold from Alaska has a higher purity -- but then again you may get an ounce of high purity gold from Alaska that won't compare in price to a nugget found in California that has some special shape. A guy I know in Australia found a nugget he called the finch nugget -- looked exactly like a bird -- it's value increased substantially because of that. 

The only way to really place a value on ore is to sample and assay. 

But then again -- I'm a rookie at all of this Gold stuff and could be way off track.


----------



## aflacglobal (May 2, 2007)

Thanks for the input.
Prospector , right ?

You are right about the different grades from Alaska and Cali.
IN other word's if i have gold from say Alaska . And i have a chart breaking down the average mineral content for the gold of that area. 
Say the content avg is listed as x amount of Rhodium, Platinum, Gold, Palladium, Silver and Heavy Metals in %.

If i have x amount of gold by weight then i should know that at the end of my processing the material, i should have x, x, x, x % of materials by weight. see what i mean. Now if i had a sample i could hit it with the old XRF and shazam i would know , but hell i can't get samples from all over the world.

This is actually a method like DNA finger printing. You can take an unknown sample of gold and cross check it with known compositions and then you can pretty well pin point just about where it came from.
For someone who only has a small amount it would not really matter, but for someone running this in a production set up in would.

I just found this take a look guys and tell me what you think.
wheres the faults at guys.
would this work for you platinum balls ?

http://www.preciousmetals-pmpc.com/gold-bug/

Thanks
Ralph.


----------



## AgAuPtRh (May 3, 2007)

The impression I get from mining sources and refiners is that while charts and graphs could be an indicator --- The Proof is in the Pudding ---

While charts and graphs might have some influence in the decision making process -- you can't count on anything but actual results from sampling and testing. And even then the margin for error is expected. 

Mining Companies are constantly testing the ore they recover. Constantly sampling and assaying. Assays by the thousands. They wouldn't be constantly testing if the charts were right. 

So say you have some material from Alaska -- you have a chart that says you should yield 94 percent pure gold from 100 ounces of raw nugget material -- you expect you'll receive 94 ounces pure gold. You've placed your investment in your expected recovery based on a chart -- when in reality you only recover 85 percent pure gold. 

Bottom line Ralph is that you can't put nature in the box and demand that it respond to some USGS chart.


----------



## aflacglobal (May 3, 2007)

Here ,here.
I agree. That was a good post.

But i will explain later. I was speaking of if i ran 100 kg gold dust from say from Nome Alaska. Their are certain elements. IE > Ag Au Pt Rh 
that will be found in the gold. Say they run 1000 ton ore year and get 
X amount of gold. 

Well in X amount of gold by volume you have a certain average of
Ag Au Pt Rh by volume. If it 92 % whats the other 8 % by volume.
Now that i know that average i can say well if this gold came from this known area, then by volume this gold should have xxxx % of Ag Au Pt Rh by volume average.

Don't tell me this ain't figured somewhere.
But the point is this, when i refine the gold. say 100 kg all i am looking for is the gold and silver. snatch it out and move on. (Production)
Now the rest of the elements are left in suspension in solution.
If i run 2000 kg, At that time i should have a pretty good idea of the average elements ( by volume )that should be trapped in the solution.

Dam you know i just answered my own question. You gentlemen are good. It's a mind control thing i guess. 
I been messed up since i saw that
posting about somebody plating some gold pot leaves or something. :shock: 

Duh, can anybody guess what the most precise way to obtain these figures would be ?

THINK ??

Ralph


----------



## aflacglobal (May 6, 2007)

AHHH,

Found some.

They are like this.

Alaska Resource Data File
Page 41
Site name(s): Unnamed (north tributary to Unaluk River)
Site type: Occurrence
ARDF no.: HG017
Latitude: 58.892 Quadrangle: HG D-5
Longitude: 161.452
Location description and accuracy:
This occurrence is on the south side of an east-west oriented mountain between the Kinegnak
River and the headwaters of the Unaluk River. It is at an elevation of about 750
feet on the north side of a saddle, in the E1/2 of section 9, T 15 S, R 73 W, of the Seward
Meridian. It is probably located to within about 1/3 mile. It is locality 2 of Cobb (1972
[MF 362]; 1980 [OF 80-909]).
Commodities:
Main: Au
Other: Pt
Ore minerals: Gold
Gangue minerals:
Geologic description:
On June 1, 1972, Allen L. Clark (U. S. G. S.) told E. H. Cobb that lode gold had been
found at this location (Cobb, 1980, p.33 [OF 80-909]). Cobb (1972 [MF 362]) showed
this location to be on the the south side of an east-west oriented mountain between the Kinegnak
River and the headwaters of the Unaluk River. It is at an elevation of about 750
feet on the north side of a saddle marking the approximate south contact of a mafic pluton
and sedimentary rocks (Hoare and Coonrad, 1979). The mafic plutons in the general area
are gabbroic rocks that locally contain olivine and show compositional layering. They
have yielded Jurassic K/Ar ages that range from 159 to 187 Ma (Hoare and Coonrad,
1978). The country rocks intruded by the pluton are Paleozoic to Mesozoic sedimentary
rocks that include limestone near the contact just to the west of this locality. Fechner
(1988) mapped and sampled the general area. A pan-concentrate sample from a saddle
within the pluton contained 240 ppb Au and 125 ppb Pt; a chert sample from the contact
zone at this location contained 70 ppb Au; and three small flakes of gold were recovered
from a 0.1-cubic-yard sample of alluvium from a creek draining the east side of the pluton.
Alteration:
HG017
Alaska Resource Data File
Age of mineralization:
If the mineralization is epigenetic, then it is probably Early Jurassic or younger. It can
be as old as the nearby pluton, which is correlated with nearby mafic plutons that have
been K/Ar dated as Jurassic in age (Hoare and Coonrad, 1978).
Deposit model:
Deposit model number (After Cox and Singer, 1986 or Bliss, 1992):
Production Status: None
Site Status: Inactive
Workings/exploration:
No workings have been reported at this occurrence.
Production notes:
Reserves:
Additional comments:
References:
Cobb, 1972 (MF 362); Hoare and Coonrad, 1978; Cobb, 1980 (OF 80-909); Fechner,
1988.
Primary reference: Fechner, 1988
Reporter(s): Travis L. Hudson
Last report date: 03/18/01
HG017

now if i scale these numbers up. I can get a good idea of my refining output. ( Ball park )

If your a prospector then this is what you want to use to locate your gold.

Ralph.


----------

